# Using Windex to clean outside of Glass



## MilkWeed18 (Jun 17, 2009)

Is it safe to use Windex on the outside of my fish tank. I've heard different opinions from different people. what do u guys think


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i use it to clean the sides and stand only.....i dont clead the lids with it at all.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Windex is ammonia based therefore getting Windex in the water will add to the ammonia levels and probably add other unwanted chemicals to your tank...

But wiping the exterior of the tank being cautious not to get any Windex (including over spray) in the water will not affect water quality or aquarium environment in any way...

I clean the front/side glass of most of my tanks with Windex most weeks... I get a paper towel in the kitchen, put a few squirts of Windex on the paper towel in the kitchen, then walk into the living room with that paper towel and wipe down the tanks... I do not squirt Windex on the towel anywhere near the tanks, to prevent over spray...

:thumb:


----------



## msjinkzd (Mar 18, 2009)

I use vinegar and newsprint


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ya same I spray windex on a towel and then wipe the glass


----------



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I use it as well, not on the lid though...only the glass. Spray on a papertowel in another room and then go whipe the glass down.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Vinegar and water here. 50:50 mixture, and hard water stains go away instantly. Streak free, too.

-Ryan


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

vinegar and water also.


----------



## Scooby01 (Apr 1, 2009)

mncherie1 said:


> I use it as well, not on the lid though...only the glass. Spray on a papertowel in another room and then go whipe the glass down.


That seems exessively paranoid. I spray my glass directly and whipe as I would with any other glass surface. Never had any problems. I don't understant these people who "Boil Rock" or "Spray in a different room" It is perfectly safe to use windex and use it just as you would on any other surface. If you have a canopy none should enter the tank.


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

Been spraying it directly on the glass, 30 plus years, never lost a fish to Windex poisoning.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

I spray direct on glass and never had a problem. I just spray the front glass and am careful not to get any above the glass.


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

Why risk it? I'm sure alot of people do it, but whats the point of risking even the CHANCE of it getting into your water? I'd stick with the vin/water mixture. That way if any does gat in your water its at least a bit safer than the dozens of chemicals in windex.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Rereading my post, I see it can easily be read with a sarcastic tone... but I swear it wasn't written with such intent 

While on one hand I completely agree that unnecessary risk is not a good idea...

But... Why risk it?

Because I have Windex already...

Because the "risk" is sooooo minimal provided I'm just the slightest bit careful.

Unexpected gusts of wind aren't very common in my living room so I'm confident that if I spray it away from the tank, or in the other room, it won't blow back into the tank.

I already have a bleach/water solution under the sink... so I'd rather not keep another similar bottle under the sink with a vinegar/water solution.

I agree none of my reasons / excuses are "big deals"... but at the same time avoiding the potential mishap is more practical for me than keeping the extra bottle on hand...


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey you guys that don't spray by your tanks, I bet you wear gloves when you reach in the tank right?? lol Or do you have a giant Tubberware under the fish tank "just incase" it breaks, like the washer tubs? Don't forget to wash your lucky underwear and do a little dance. Sarcasm IS intended. lol I am just kidding. but still had to say it. OH another one. Do you put toilet paper on the seat before you sit down? Hey have your wife hold your purse for you. Anyway I have a 55 on top of a 55 and I spray the glass above the other 55, no problems yet, except for little fingerprints


----------



## va1 (Jun 23, 2009)

They do make ammonia free glass cleaners......just a thought.....


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

va1 said:


> They do make ammonia free glass cleaners......just a thought.....


I actually attempted to check the ingredients on Windex last night... and the bottle says "Ammonia Free" although it does not list ingredients.

Although I wonder if they just use ammonium as opposed to ammonia, which really wouldnâ€™t make a difference as they can convert back and forth depending on conditions and other compounds they are withâ€¦

Either way, itâ€™s easy enough to avoid spraying it in the waterâ€¦ and for those who donâ€™t want to take the risk Vinegar and water works tooâ€¦


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

Should be able to obtain an MSDS on the product either online or by calling the company. I forget if it lists ingredients or not. (material safety data sheet)


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

I found it at http://www.scjohnson.com/msds_us_ca/PDFs/350000004274_Windex_Original_Glass_Cleaner.PDF

3. COMPOSITION/INFORMATION ON INGREDIENTS
Chemical Name CAS-No. Weight %
Water 7732-18-5 60.00 - 100.00
Isopropanol 67-63-0 1.00 - 5.00
Ethyleneglycol Monohexylether 112-25-4 0.10 - 1.00


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Water - Water...
Isopropanol - Rubbing alcohol
Ethyleneglycol Monohexylether - Ether...

But all of these are clear liquids... so what makes it blue?..........


----------

